# Least Killies



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I have read and seen photos of the gold colored Least Killies but was under the impression they were a separate population. I have had three lines of LKs for several years and this summer several gold females occurred. Anyone enlighten me about the genetics? 

Side note, I should have some for sale around Christmas.


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

I beleave your LKs have at some stage been mixed with the gold population it would be good to separate them and run two lines.
Skiffia 1


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I tend to assume it's just a random mutation, like albinism. It can be selectively bred for but I don't think it's a regional morph.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for the information folks. I have separated the populations as they occurred in only one pool of fish that I purchased on Aquabid. I basically split them up to keep one normal line, one mixed and one of the gold type.

What I really need to know is this a recessive gene or something totally different?


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I just wanted to follow up and ask if either of you noted some individuals in the gold population having more intense accent markings, like red by the dorsal and others with no markings but a much brighter golden hue?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Sad to say I never personally had the gold variety. Only regulars, but, I assume it's a recessive trait.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Kehy,

Thanks for the replies.

Well the saga just keeps getting odder. Some of the fry from the gold least killies are starting to grow out nicely. I have now noted that some seem to be 1/2 & 1/2 regarding the gold vs. normal traits. Maybe Skiffia can help explain this new thing.


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

The gold variety a recessive trait is not really a new thing. I bought a trio at a fish show more than 20 years ago however didn't have any Success with them. I never seen or herd of any one keeping them unto A few years ago when this recent gold variety became available throughout the fish hobby. There can be a variation in colour although a nice looking fish .


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

From time to time a golden version is showing up in my population overhere... I myself won't select them. I just leave them all together.


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

I’d like to separate them and keep two lines going I have the normal ones.
I have not seen the gold variety for some time.


----------

